# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Những quán kem ngon tại Sài Gòn

## taimaimaipro

7. Kem nhãn chú Tám

Địa chỉ: Số 2 Trương Hán Siêu, Q.1 

ăn kem ở đâu ngon

uống trà sữa ở đâu

mua standee ở đâu



Quán bán đa dạng các hương vị kem với gần 20 loại kem. Thế nhưng kem nhãn vẫn là món được nhiều người biết đến nhất và chuộng nhất. Kem mịn, ngọt thanh dễ chịu với trái nhãn được bóc vỏ bên trên. Quán đông khách nhất là vào tầm chiều mát và bạn sẽ khó kiếm được một chỗ ngồi rộng rãi cho mình.

Giá mỗi món kem ở đây chỉ 10.000 đồng nhé.



Kem nhãn.

8. Kem trái dừa Hồ Con Rùa (kem Công Trường)

Địa chỉ: 10 Phạm Ngọc Thạch, P. 6, Quận 3

Quán nằm đối diện cafe Sao, kế N&M. Quán không nổi bật và nếu chưa đến đây lần nào bạn có khả năng sẽ bỏ lỡ chúng trong tầm mắt. Món kem độc chiếm ở quán này là món kem trái dừa. Mức giá khoảng 25.000 đồng – 50.000 đồng. Đây là quán kem gắn bó với ký ức nhiều người dân Sài Gòn. Tuy nhiên những đánh giá gần đây thường phàn nàn về chất lượng món kem và giá cả khá cao.

9. Kem Tràng Tiền

Địa chỉ: 235 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, Q.1

Dù mang tên của một món kem nổi danh đất Bắc nhưng quán kem này chỉ có giá từ 8.000 đồng đến 12.000 đồng nhé. Bạn có thể đến đây để thưởng thức một chiếc kem ốc quế đúng điệu với vị cốm thơm ngon.

10. Kem Eskimo

Địa chỉ: 30 Đồng Đen, Q. Tân Bình

Đây cũng là một quán kem có giá bình dân, chỉ khoảng 20.000 đồng đến 25.000 đồng/ ly và hút khách. Các hương vị kem phong phú với những tên gọi gần giống với thương hiệu kem Bud’s nức danh.


Hương vị đa dạng làm nên sức hút của kem.

----------

